# Teichbiologie, was ist das genau?



## Teich4You (17. Juli 2018)

Immer wieder hört und liest man das Teiche Jahre brauchen um "einzufahren".
Aber was soll das eigentlich genau bedeuten? 

Rein um die Filterleistung kann es dabei ja nicht gehen.
Der Filter arbeitet meist nach einigen Monaten soweit stabil, dass er Ammonium und Nitrit ausreichend abbauen kann. Sicherlich wird er mit der Zeit noch etwas stabiler.

Sicherlich bilden sich auch an den Teichwänden und Rohrinnenwandungen Mikro-Lebensräume die solche Vorgänge unterstützen. 

Aber was genau passiert nach einigen Jahren?
Ich habe jetzt viel recherchiert, konnte aber nichts in Worte gefasstes finden.

Geht es am Ende einfach nur um die Stabilität der Biofilterleistung? 

Ich meine auch mal gehört/gelesen zu haben das das Wasser im Teich an sich irgendwie "besser" werden soll.
Geht das in die Richtung "Unterstützung von Selbstheilung" ? 

Ich kann mir zumindest vorstellen das ein gut funktionierender Lebensraum die Selbstheilung oder auch einfach die Gesunderhaltung der Fische unterstützt.

Jemand noch weitere Ideen oder einfach die Antwort auf meine Frage?


----------



## muh.gp (17. Juli 2018)

Sehe es doch wie bei einem sehr, sehr guten __ Wein... die Reife macht den Unterschied.  Wobei du mit dem Faktor Stabilität schon sehr gut liegst.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juli 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Immer wieder hört und liest man das Teiche Jahre brauchen um "einzufahren".
> Aber was soll das eigentlich genau bedeuten?


Das bedeutet vereinfacht, das für jeden Keim das passende Bakterium da ist welche den Frist.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Juli 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Wobei du mit dem Faktor Stabilität schon sehr gut liegst.



Ist das auch eine Vermutung?


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juli 2018)

Ich war nicht untätig und habe mir nun doch tiefgreifende Infos besorgen können.

Bin noch am sortieren und werde bald eine passable Antwort auf meine eigene Frage liefern können.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (28. Aug. 2018)

In Bezug auf filtergraben könnte ich mir vorstellen das sich die Wurzeln stärker ausbreiten und bei Nährstoff Überschuss fuer ein schnelles flanzenwachstum sorgen.
Außerdem wird es immer mehr schnecke __ schnecken und Belag an den Wänden geben.


----------

